# ¿Dónde está América?



## harreaza

Había escuchado cuando era un niño acerca que el término "americano"  podría aplicarse a los norteamericanos, pero no tenía ni idea de la exclusividad de ese título para la gente que había nacido en los Estados Unidos de América hasta que llegué a este país (USA, el cual amo y respeto).

Yo pensaba que era americano, pero parece que eso es algo que muchos no aceptan, por ejemplo, existe la OEA (Organización de Estados Americanos), donde se incluye a todos los países que yo he conocido desde mi niñez como América, pero la percepción que se tiene aquí es distinta.

Me sorprendió hablar con un canadiense quien se refería a USA como América, me gustaría conocer las opiniones de muchos de ustedes, me imagino que el tema es interminable y genera mucha controversia, pero yo sostengo que *¡YO SOY AMERICANO! *y no me pueden negar ese título.

¿Qué opinan ustedes? ¿Es América sólo la caja? ¿O se extiende desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego?


----------



## diegodbs

harreaza said:
			
		

> Había escuchado cuando era un niño acerca que el término "americano" podría aplicarse a los norteamericanos, pero no tenía ni idea de la exclusividad de ese título para la gente que había nacido en los Estados Unidos de América hasta que llegué a este país (USA, el cual amo y respeto).
> 
> Yo pensaba que era americano, pero parece que eso es algo que muchos no aceptan, por ejemplo, existe la OEA (Organización de Estados Americanos), donde se incluye a todos los países que yo he conocido desde mi niñez como América, pero la percepción que se tiene aquí es distinta.
> 
> Me sorprendió hablar con un canadiense quien se refería a USA como América, me gustaría conocer las opiniones de muchos de ustedes, me imagino que el tema es interminable y genera mucha controversia, pero yo sostengo que *¡YO SOY AMERICANO! *y no me pueden negar ese título.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes? ¿Es América sólo la caja? ¿O se extiende desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego?


 
América es desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego, islas incluídas.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> América es desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego, islas incluídas.


 
Yo soy de la misma opinión.

(Hasta que coincidimos, Diego...  )

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Yo también coincido con diegodbs y Alundra



> América es desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego, islas incluídas


.


----------



## harreaza

¡Estoy asombrado! ¡3 de 3! Nunca había obtenido tan buenos resultados en mis sondeos.


----------



## Outsider

Eso ha sido discutido antes en el foro: ¿Estadunidenses o americanos?


----------



## jinti

He escuchado "americano" con el sentido de "nacido en USA" de gente de Inglaterra, Australia, Canadá, USA, Jamaica, Guyana (o cómo se escribe en español), Colombia, la República Dominicana, Dominica, China, Japón....  Aquí en Nueva York por lo menos, donde hay gente de cada rincón del mundo y todos en el mismo vagón del metro  , es la palabra corriente, hasta entre los hispanohablantes y hasta cuando hablan español. (Correcto ya es otra cosa.....)

Un problema que existe en inglés es que no se le ha ocurrido a nadie otra palabra.  Norteamericano también se refiere a los canadienses.  Estadounidense no existe en inglés, y realmente no soluciona el problema, pues hay otros países cuyos nombres contienen la frase Estados Unidos.  Y solo hay 3 palabras en el nombre del país en inglés (ok, 4 en español pero "de" no vale nada).  Si no se puede decir estadounidense ni americano, no sé qué nos queda.  ¡Socorro!


----------



## harreaza

Es cierto, no conocía el foro obre este tema, vayan a este foro

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21002&highlight=Americanos, 

Allí encontrarán una rica discusión sobre el tema y para evitar la duplicación. 

Gracias, outsider


----------



## Parrisa

Hola harreaza,

Yo soy norte americano (nací en Tampa Florida) pero creo que todos los naturales de las américas deben ser referidos como americanos igualmente. Australianos y ellos de Inglaterra y Europa Occidental (con la excepción posible de España)
refieren a personas de Los Estatos Unidos casi exclusivamente como americanos. Este es deficil a explicar o comprender pero es probable debido en parte al herencía común de los hablantes ingléses (de los Australianos y los Ingleses) y tambien la influencía universal de los Estados Unidos. Además el sitio de internet he mencionado abajo le dará una explicación mejor que puedo.
Tengo varios amigos suramericanos en Australia y siempre les refiero a ellos como mi hermanos americanos. Quizá con tiempo y la influencia de aumento de los hablantes español en Norte America, el gente desarrollarán una vista más internacional de este tema.

El sitio de Internet abajo proporciona una buena explicación del tema de "América".
[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Use_of_the_word_American"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Use_of_the_word_American[/URL]

Todo el la mejor mi hermano americano!


----------



## SADACA

Habemos Americanos-Peruanos, Americanos - Bolivianos, Americanos-Nicaragüenses y están ellos que son Americanos - Americanos. No queda mas remedio que aceptarlo, ese país se llama United States of AMERICA y no creo que "United Statians"  vaya a tener algún éxito. Así como espero que nunca pero NUNCA se les ocurra llamarnos a los habitantes de este mi indignado país "Republicobolivarianos"
MERRY/HAPPY Christmas


----------



## Maika

Yo también soy norteamericana, nací en México y éste pertenece a Norte América. O sea, continentalmente hablando, soy americana. Específicamente hablando soy mexicana.

Yo creo que todo viene de aquellos tiempos en que los emigrantes europeos querían venir a "América", ellos se referían al continente, aunque su lugar de destino era los Estados Unidos. Supongo que ellos se referían a América como nosotros simplemente decimos "voy a Europa" aunque nada más vayamos a Francia e Italia, no a todo Europa.

Como agente de viajes me llamaba la atención que el OAG (Official Airline Guide) dividía sus manuales en Norteamérica (ahí estaban Estados Unidos y Canadá), y la otra edición era la Worldwide, en donde se encontraban Europa, Asia, Africa, el Pacífico y Centroamérica, y ¡México estaba incluico ahí! Geográficamente, México es parte de Norteamérica, eso ni hablar.

En fin, un tanto son cuestiones de necedad, otras de ignorancia.

Saludos


----------



## Tino_no

Hola a todos, debo decir que cada vez que oigo que alguien menciona "América" para sólo referirse a "Los Estados Unidos" me siento ofendido, se podría decir que yo también soy Americano, pero si lo dijera, todos asumirían que soy de Estados Unidos, lamentablemente a nadie se le ocurre otro término con el cual llamar a la gente "estadounidense", yo no estoy aquí para establecer un nuevo término, pero deberían encontrar otra manera ya que como lo están haciendo, no solo están confundiendo a la gente, sino que están menospreciando a todas las otras personas nacidad en América, desde Alaska, hasta Tierra de Fuego.

Saludos.


----------



## SADACA

MAIKA, no dejes de lado que el país se llama ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMERICA y no Estados Unidos como dices. Y Estados Unidos lo tienen tambien otros paises. Total, lo que no entiendo es cual es el objeto de la discusión, ni tu ni yo ni nadie que no sea "Estado Unidense" se presenta como AMERICANO en ninguna parte
Saludillos


----------



## monol

Lo que pasa es que "American" y "americano" no significan lo mismo; o sea que "American" (palabra inglesa) puede referirse tanto al país EE.UU como al continente (como vosotros la gente de habla hispana lo veis) de América, mientras que "americano" (palabra española) sólo se refiere al continente (aunque hay que decir que (al menos por lo que yo he notado) *muchísimos *hispanohablantes también la usan para referirse al susodicho país).

Sin querer ofender a nadie, me parece una estupidez que algunos crean que decir "American" (en inglés) para referirse al país que se llama "The United States of America" (y que se llamaba así antes de que existiera cualquier otro país en el continente de América) tenga algo que ver con "menospreciar a todas las otras personas nacidas en América, desde Alaska, hasta Tierra de Fuego".

Me imagino que este tema ya se ha discutido a muerte (en este foro y en muchos otros sitios) pero yo personalmente creo que tiene más que ver con el respetar cómo se utilizan similares palabras en diferentes idiomas extranjeros, que con la supuesta _ignorancia_ de cienes de millones de personas (o sea, casi todos los angloparlantes), porque creer eso sí que mas parece una falta de respeto.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Maika

SADACA said:
			
		

> MAIKA, no dejes de lado que el país se llama ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMERICA y no Estados Unidos como dices. Y Estados Unidos lo tienen tambien otros paises. Total, lo que no entiendo es cual es el objeto de la discusión, ni tu ni yo ni nadie que no sea "Estado Unidense" se presenta como AMERICANO en ninguna parte
> Saludillos




No lo dejo de lado, ¿cómo lo haría si mi país es uno de ellos? pero eso no es lo que se discute, sino el uso o costumbre de los estadounidenses de llamarse americanos, es todo. Muchos países tienen un nombre oficial mucho más largo que el que usan cotidianamente, como República de..........., Reino de ............, Estados.........., etc. y mi país tiene un nombre oficial y todos los mexicanos le decimos México. Y no se trata de "presentarse" como americano, sino de "ser" americano, ESO es lo que se discute, que un país está usando el nombre de un continente para su gentilicio. ¿En serio no entendiste la discusión?


----------



## SADACA

Maika said:
			
		

> No lo dejo de lado, ¿cómo lo haría si mi país es uno de ellos? pero eso no es lo que se discute, sino el uso o costumbre de los estadounidenses de llamarse americanos, es todo. Muchos países tienen un nombre oficial mucho más largo que el que usan cotidianamente, como República de..........., Reino de ............, Estados.........., etc. y mi país tiene un nombre oficial y todos los mexicanos le decimos México. Y no se trata de "presentarse" como americano, sino de "ser" americano, ESO es lo que se discute, que un país está usando el nombre de un continente para su gentilicio. ¿En serio no entendiste la discusión?


 
¿no deberian ser los Mexicanos "Estado Unidenses"? 
Un pais,  USA, esta usando *su nombre* para su gentilicio, eso es lo que veo. Que sa el mismo del continente es otra cosa, por eso digo que ellos son Americanos - Americanos, tu eres Americana - Mexicana y yo Americano - Venezolano
¿Que sugeririas para su gentiicio en inglés? United Statians? 
Por cierto, en Venezuela tenemos dos ciudades una Barcelona y otra Valencia y los Españoles todavía no objetan a nuestros Barceloneses y Valencianos  SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Maika

SADACA said:
			
		

> ¿no deberian ser los Mexicanos "Estado Unidenses"?
> Un pais,  USA, esta usando *su nombre* para su gentilicio, eso es lo que veo. Que sa el mismo del continente es otra cosa, por eso digo que ellos son Americanos - Americanos, tu eres Americana - Mexicana y yo Americano - Venezolano
> ¿Que sugeririas para su gentiicio en inglés? United Statians?
> Por cierto, en Venezuela tenemos dos ciudades una Barcelona y otra Valencia y los Españoles todavía no objetan a nuestros Barceloneses y Valencianos  SALUDOS!!!



Jeje, eso lo hubieran pensado ellos al poner el nombre a su país, total, es bastante nuevo. Los mexicanos no usamos el nombre de "estadounidenses" porque usamos el proveniente del náhuatl, MEXICO. 

Si los estadounidenses (por mí no hay problema en que usen ese, pues no tienen muchas opciones) no tienen un gentilicio en inglés aparte de americans, con el cual provocan todas estas discusiones, desacuerdos, discrepancias y todo esto que comienza con D, pues no es culpa mía

Bueno, me voy a seguir con mi traducción, mucho gusto.


----------



## mora

Hola

En Canadá, muy cerca de los EEUU de América, la palabra inglesa 'America' significa EEUU de A., y 'Americas' significa todo, desde Alaska hasta Tierra del Fuego. A mí no me gusta esta situación, prefiero que 'America' significa todo los paises, pero yo no puedo cambiar la lengue de mí país.  Eso es como la gente habla, y los gobiernos hablan (de EEUU y Can.) Los canadienses *nunca* dirían 'yo soy americano'. 

Mora


----------



## Maika

mora said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> En Canadá, muy cerca de los EEUU de América, la palabra inglesa 'America' significa EEUU de A., y 'Americas' significa todo, desde Alaska hasta Tierra del Fuego. A mí no me gusta esta situación, prefiero que 'America' significa todo los paises, pero yo no puedo cambiar la lengue de mí país.  Eso es como la gente habla, y los gobiernos hablan (de EEUU y Can.) Los canadienses *nunca* dirían 'yo soy americano'.
> 
> Mora



jeje, pero si lo son, aunque no lo digan


----------



## gisele73

Hola a todos,

Americanos somos todos los nacidos en el continente americano, que comprende las tres Américas, del Norte, del Centro y del Sur.

Es muy común oír llamar a los estadounidenses por "americanos" y en cierta forma lo son, del mismo modo que lo somos nosotros, pero no es una nacionalidad. Decir "americano" es como decir "asiático", "africano" o "europeo", en ese sentido, claro, los nacidos en los Estados Unidos son americanos, pero lo repito, no es una nacionalidad, el problema es que se usa ese término como si lu fuera. 

Lo más correcto sería decir "estadounidense" y es como yo los llamo, pero como alguien ya lo ha dicho, no existe un término en inglés equivalente, talvez se debería crear uno. Yo dejé de llamarlos "americans" y los llamo US citizens. Mientras no haya una palabra mejor, usaré ese término.

Lo que me molesta y mucho es que se le llame "América" a los Estados Unidos, sería como llamar "Europa" a Inglaterra o a cualquier otro país del continente europeo, eso no es ni justo, ni correcto.

Así que si alguien me pregunta "are you American"?, yo contesto "yes, I am".

Pero bueno, creo que ya he dicho suficiente y además este tema debería tratarse en otro thread en todo caso, no en éste.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## gisele73

SADACA said:
			
		

> MAIKA, no dejes de lado que el país se llama ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMERICA y no Estados Unidos como dices. Y Estados Unidos lo tienen tambien otros paises. Total, lo que no entiendo es cual es el objeto de la discusión, ni tu ni yo ni nadie que no sea "Estado Unidense" se presenta como AMERICANO en ninguna parte
> Saludillos




Ése es el problema, porque el término "americano" ha sido monopolizado por los "Estados Unidos de América" (y es "de América" por el continente al que pertenece), pero, claro mientras no haya un equivalente en inglés para estadounidense, como lo dije en mi post anterior, se seguirá usando "americano", ahí al menos hay una excusa, no existe la palabra, pero llamar "América" a Estados Unidos, eso no tiene excusa.

Saludos


----------



## gisele73

monol said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que "American" y "americano" no significan lo mismo; o sea que "American" (palabra inglesa) puede referirse tanto al país EE.UU como al continente (como vosotros la gente de habla hispana lo veis) de América, mientras que "americano" (palabra española) sólo se refiere al continente (aunque hay que decir que (al menos por lo que yo he notado) *muchísimos *hispanohablantes también la usan para referirse al susodicho país).
> 
> Sin querer ofender a nadie, me parece una estupidez que algunos crean que decir "American" (en inglés) para referirse al país que se llama "The United States of America" (y que se llamaba así antes de que existiera cualquier otro país en el continente de América) tenga algo que ver con "menospreciar a todas las otras personas nacidas en América, desde Alaska, hasta Tierra de Fuego".
> 
> Me imagino que este tema ya se ha discutido a muerte (en este foro y en muchos otros sitios) pero yo personalmente creo que tiene más que ver con el respetar cómo se utilizan similares palabras en diferentes idiomas extranjeros, que con la supuesta _ignorancia_ de cienes de millones de personas (o sea, casi todos los angloparlantes), porque creer eso sí que mas parece una falta de respeto.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Hola monol,

No estoy de acuerdo contigo. "American" y "americano" significan exactamente lo mismo, que se usen de diferente manera es otro asunto, y ahí es donde está el error.

Quiero dejar en claro que no tengo nada encontra de los estadounidenses, es más tengo varios amigos que lo son. Lo que me molesta es el monopolio del nombre "America".

Saludos.


----------



## tracerbullet

Recuerdo cuando estaba en Europa y me encontre con unos hispanohablantes (una ecuatoriana y dos ticos) y hablamos de esto. Les dije que consideraba que "America" significara los Estados Unidos, pero estaban firmes que referiera a todas las Americas (norte y sur) y que se creian tan "americanos" como yo.

Supongo que la idea tiene sentido, pero tambien creo que los hispanohablantes estan solos en este sentido, porque todo del mundo significa los Estados Unidos cuando dicen "America" y un ciudadano de los EEUU cuando dice "American" (obviamente en ingles, pero tambien en frances o italiano, por ejemplo)

Ademas, diria que la idea de creerse un miembro de un "continente" (las Americas) es un concepto muy extrano para los estadosunidenses. Ellos dirian, "Estas de Ecuador o Peru y tienes tu palabra para esto: 'ecuatoriano' o 'peruviano'.....porque necesitas 'americano' tambien?"


----------



## gisele73

tracerbullet said:
			
		

> Recuerdo cuando estaba en Europa y me encontre con unos hispanohablantes (una ecuatoriana y dos ticos) y hablamos de esto. Les dije que consideraba que "America" significara los Estados Unidos, pero estaban firmes que referiera a todas las Americas (norte y sur) y que se creian tan "americanos" como yo.
> 
> Supongo que la idea tiene sentido, pero tambien creo que los hispanohablantes estan solos en este sentido, porque todo del mundo significa los Estados Unidos cuando dicen "America" y un ciudadano de los EEUU cuando dice "American" (obviamente en ingles, pero tambien en frances o italiano, por ejemplo)
> 
> Ademas, diria que la idea de creerse un miembro de un "continente" (las Americas) es un concepto muy extrano para los estadosunidenses. Ellos dirian, "Estas de Ecuador o Peru y tienes tu palabra para esto: 'ecuatoriano' o 'peruviano'.....porque necesitas 'americano' tambien?"


 
Porque "americano" no es una nacionalidad. No es que necesitemos o no el término "americano". Todos formamos parte de un mismo continente, y no me sorprende que "el creerse" parte de un continente sea raro para los estadounidenses, ya que muchos de ellos creen que es el único país del planeta.

Los estadounidenses son americanos, es cierto, pero lo somos también nosotros, de igual modo.

Pero hasta cierto punto es comprensible que los estadounidenses usen el término "american" cuando dicen de dónde son, ya que, como he dicho antes, no existe hasta el momento una palabra en inglés para designar a los estadounidenses.

Pero al menos, deberían dejar de referirse a los "Estados Unidos de América" como simplemente "América"...le pueden decir US, States, cualquier otra cosa.

Y cuando dices que los hispanohablantes estamos solos en esto, porque los demás países se refieren a USA como América, es cierto, y eso es precisamente lo que está mal y deberíamos cambiar.

P.D. Creo que este thread debería ser removido de este foro y en todo caso, transferido a otro al que corresponda.

Saludos.
Hope there are no hard feelings


----------



## belén

Este tema ha sido discutido hasta la saciedad. Aquí les dejo unos hilos en los que se habla de lo mismo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=58287&highlight=America

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=51259&highlight=America

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21002&highlight=America


----------



## Mei

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Yo también coincido con diegodbs y Alundra
> 
> .


 
Yo también, claro, no hay duda!

Mei


----------



## Carlston

segun la rae:

*americano**, na**.**1.* adj. Natural de América. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta parte del mundo.*3.* adj. *indiano* (ǁ que vuelve rico de América).*4.* adj. *estadounidense.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.*5.* f. Chaqueta de tela, con solapas y botones, que llega por debajo de la cadera.

con lo que americano esta igual bien aplicado cuando te refieres a un estadounidense que cuando te refieres a alguien del continente americano.

Es lo mismo que cuando usas hispano que puede referirse a un español, o a un hispanoamericano.

PD: por supuesto para mi américa lo forman también las tierras desde Alaska hasta Tierra del fuego (exceptuando las embajadas no americanas, o eso tambien es américa?, ahora ya no lo se......)....

Feliz Navidad

y todo esto, por supuesto es una interpretación.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Ya que estamos en un foro de lenguas, noto que usar en nombre del continente para designar un país es un ejemplo de metonimia.


----------



## Fernando

tracerbullet said:
			
		

> Supongo que la idea tiene sentido, pero tambien creo que los hispanohablantes estan solos en este sentido, porque todo del mundo significa los Estados Unidos cuando dicen "America" y un ciudadano de los EEUU cuando dice "American" (obviamente en ingles, pero tambien en frances o italiano, por ejemplo)



Pues sí, los hispanohablantes estamos "solos": cuando hablamos en castellano "americano" (a menos que el contexto indique otra cosa) nos estamos refiriendo a los habitantes del continente que va desde Tierra del Fuego al Labrador. 

Los angloparlantes estáis igualmente solos cuando diciendo "American" os estáis refiriendo a los ciudadanos de ese gran país al que tanto admiro llamado Estados Unidos de América.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Yo también coincido con diegodbs y Alundra


 


			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Yo también, claro, no hay duda! Mei


 
Definitivamente, también apoyo la cuestión de que si Estados Unidos de Norteamérica es America, Francia o España o el Reino Unido debería ser Europa y no el conjunto de ellos ¿qué no?
Adoptaré lo que han dicho "USA citizen" "USA native"  
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## Viriato

Creo que el tema este de América no es opinable. América es lo que es, como muy bien dice Diego _desde Alaska hasta la Tierra del Fuego, islas incluídas._


----------



## GenJen54

Gracias a todos por su participación en este hilo. Ya que hay otros hilos existentes sobre este mismo tema y los foreros no nos ponemos nunca de acuerdo con este tema ni llegamos a ninguna conclusión, este hilo está cerrado.

GenJen54
Moderator


----------

